# 3D Projector Graphic card question



## joacom (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello Guys,

So i bought a new epson tw6000 projector, I have a htpc, but problem is that the 3d ìsnt working wery well...
I read at the internet that i need a 120 HZ graphic card to get this working, and i found this list at nvidia:
http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/3dtv-play-requirements-uk.html

I want to run 1920X1080 with 120 hz (i am not playing on the computer just watching movies)

What card should i buy (same if its ati or nvidia chipset)? What Graphic card are you guys using to watch 3d movies? 

Thnx,
Joakim


----------



## joacom (Feb 21, 2010)

Do you think this wil work: Sapphire Radeon HD7770?


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

what are you using now...

What type of MB do you have?

What processor do you have?


Do you want to bit stream HD audio?


----------



## joacom (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello, 
This is my configuration:
It has a Radion HD4200 built onbord that sucks, I am using Optical sound :O) and i am planning to buy a better sound card after christmas, but for now my budget says it only allowes to me to buy a graphic card that i can use to watch 3d, i dont need hdmi sound at all... my projector has both HDMI and DVI



> Motherboard: ASRock M3A785GMH Socket Am3, DDR3, *Radeon HD4200*, DVI, HDMI
> 
> Prosessor:AMD ATHLON II X2 250 3.0GHZ Dual Core
> 
> Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws 4GB DDR3


yeh, and it only has pci express 2.0 - > but the pci express 3.0 cards shuld fit, it wil only be a little loss of speed from the graphic card


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

As you can tell by looking over the Nvidea cards all of the Video Cards manufactured in the past several years will work. Below is a list of MVC Codec supported cards these cards provide acceleration for the MVC codec










But almost any card will work very well with a software upgrade. NVidia provides the upgrade for almost all of their cards. All of NVideas cards will play at 120hz for their 3D Vision Glasses Kit.

You have the "system requirements " covered. I just bought an ASUS GTX560 PCIe 2.0x16..., what a beautiful card. This is a non-reference card. That is to say, it takes up 3 drive bays wide with Duel cool fans and Direct copper contact heat pipes. Everything about this card if faster and more powerful than a reference card. Go to Newegg.com and watch the video on this card. Price is $249 with a $30 mail-in Rebate until the end of the month. ASUS reference GTX560 video card is $189 and a $20 rebate. Still has duel fans and direct copper contact pipes. 

You can buy from the list or go with a software solution for codec acceleration. With a more powerful video card there will not be much difference (my opinion/experience)

So next for 3D playback are the Display and disc player. I am not interested in 3D playback but I am sure you will find Blue-Ray 3D Disc Players for computers are in the market now. As for displays, *Any 120 Hz 1080p 3D Vision-ready PC display with an HDCP-compliant input will work, Or projector and /or Tv. 

I SUGGEST YOU LOOK FOR A VIDEO CARD WITH HDMI OUT CONNECTOR. (Most of these new Video Cards have a DisplayPort out and HDMI out and 2 DVI outs) 

Do not buy a card for 3D video without an HDMI out*!!! Just a suggestion.

If you look back on your link: 

*http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/3dtv-play-requirements-uk.html

you'll see nearly all Nvidia cards are rated excellent for 3D playbacl

Toms Hardware gives you a pretty good description of what you need

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/blu-ray-3d-3d-vision-3d-home-theater,2636-7.html

Also I recomend Cyberlink for any/all media playback or whatever else you need/want. They have a nice description of needs also:

http://www.cyberlink.com/prog/support/cs/product-faq-content.do?id=2576


*


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

*READ THIS NOW!!!

*All you need is PCIe 2.0 x 16

*DO NOT* buy a PCIe3.0 x 16 video card. *AMD does not make a PCIe3.0 x 16 MoBo *yet. The 3.0 motherboard will play 2.1 or 2.0 or 1.0 card but *a 3.0 card WILL NOT play* on a 2.0 MoBo.

*READ THIS NOW*!!!


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

ugh stay away from ATI AMD video cards, they run hot and suck up power.


----------



## joacom (Feb 21, 2010)

Greg: Thank you so much for all the information you provided me! I wil do as you and fschris says and invest in nvidia chipset card :O) I post you a update when i have had som time to look at the diffrent cards (am on work right now) :O)


----------



## joacom (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello people!

i have decided to go for ASUS GeForce GTX 560 its priced to about 229$ usd (converted from NOK)
If i buy it outside norway i have to pay taxes and stuff, so its going to be more expencive than buying it in norway :OP

Thanks for all youre help!

Joakim


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Joa,

You are gonna love that video card. I wish I were in a position to help you get a better price on buying this card buy its just there. The GTX560Ti is a beauty though. The ASUS rep in the Newegg video talks about this card hitting 70 degrees celcius as if this is normal my card hasn't reached 50degrees celcius and is runs "Dirt Showdown" on my 42"TV without missing anything. It all looks so real. WOW! Your gonna love it.

If you have any questions let us know. I'll be glad to help to know how you make out with 3D Video.

I might even try it...


----------



## zacjones (Mar 25, 2007)

Gregr said:


> *READ THIS NOW!!!
> 
> *All you need is PCIe 2.0 x 16
> 
> ...


That's just not true. PCIe 3.0 cards are backwards compatible to 2.0 motherboards.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I bought two 2diff manufacturer' PCIe 3.0 cards one an XFX and the other an ASUS and neither worked. It was the tech at XFX that finally told me that a 3.0 motherboard is reverse compatible with everything made previous but a 2.0 motherboard is not compatible with a 3.0 video card. 

I finally bought an ASUS GTX 560 Ti PCIe 2.0 video card "plugged and played". With Cyberlink 10 Ultra I am finally happy.

You tell me?


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I wanted to believe I could plug a PCIe 3.0 Vid card into a PCIe 2.0 MoBo but all I got was a black screen. I wanted to jump ahead of the curve but finally had to admit that I did not have the technology to make this happen.

You or I could still write to MaxPC for an answer. I still have the XFX card in hopes ASUS or XFX make an AMD PCIe 3.0 MoBo soon.

Even if the "[email protected]" came up with a work around that would give you a lit screen to work from the MoBo, the Northbridge and Southbridge chipsets will not will not play nicely. Software emulation is always possible but I am not aware of any company boasting of such an animal up to this today. 

I heard rumors of reverse compatibility but never anything specific enough to include an upgrade path. Everybody I called at ASUS and XFX told me 3.0 is reverse compatible with 2.0 until I told them I could not get my 3.0 card to work in their 2.0 MoBo. Only one tech at XFX told me right up front that a 3.0 MoBo is reverse compatible, but a 2.0 mobo will not recognize a 3.0 video card. Of course that immediately made sense especially from my point of view at that time. 

If a MoBo manufacturer has finally assembled a software workaround they are being very quiet about it.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

One more thought,

It could be an Intel 2.0 mobo is compatible with a 3.0 video card but I would not believe it until I see it in the compatibility list. In fact before you buy check your MoBo manufacturers compatibility list. DO NOT ACCEPT A TEC'S WORD THAT A PCIe 3.0 IS REVERSE COMPATIBLE WITH A 2.0 MOBO if you do not see it in the compatibility white pages.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Alright one more FYI,

..., it looks like Intel's MoBo with EPU processors are compatible with PCIe 3.0 discrete video cards. I have not found an Intel PCIe 2.0 Mobo listing a PCIe 3.0 video card compatibility..., yet.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

zacjones said:


> That's just not true. PCIe 3.0 cards are backwards compatible to 2.0 motherboards.


one thing is for sure... i would never buy an AMD CPU, MOBO or Video card. They are just junk. I started out my HTPC about 5 years ago with AMD. I quickly dumped it all for Intel stuff. Better performance all around.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

AMD has always had an upgrade compatibility path that allowed you to to upgrade single parts at a time, even with a newest AMD MoBo I could still use my current Mem and CPU. This Video card is the first concern I've had with AMD products. Intel on the other hand sold equal processors for double the money and you had to replace all components and research every piece to be sure it was compatible. I'll admit Intel has come a long way in providing broader compatibility for new MoBo' but unless you are a competitive gamer who cares. You are just throwing your money away because the next newest Intel Mobo you buy you will need new CPU and Mem to go with it. I'm not independently wealthy, I like fast but I do not have to be the fastest. 

With my Phenom 955 @ 3.2 ghz (no overclock) I can fly my Concord Jet or Cessna 175 with all features running high without a glitch @ 32 frames. Also Cyberlink and Adobe Photoshop load fast and do everything without issue. This was a $200 processor that you can buy now for probably $100-120. Try doing that with Intel....


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

The HD7770 is overkill for 2d or 3d video. I would suggest this card due to it's low cost and fan-less configuration.


----------

